

My bullishness on Cloud has taken a beating. Feel bad as an EC2 customer - blr_hack
http://www.bt.com.bn/opinion/2010/12/13/publishing-only-government-approval

======
blr_hack
So far, I have been a advocate of the cloud in general and EC2 is particular,
to all my tech friends. Many of them look up to me. for tech advise/views. But
in this Wikileaks incident, all indications show them to be 'spine less' to
say the least. I will definitely stop being their free advocate. And will
consider moving out of EC2, if possible. Unless, I get to see some convincing,
response on this matter from Amazon. Or a publicly announced regret etc.

